# Bad Credit Rating-need personal loan



## mcqsue (10 Sep 2008)

Is there any possible way that I can get a small personal loan of €2000-€4000 by this weekend? I have a bad rating with the ICB for a loan I had out in 2003. This has been paid off for the past 3 1/2 years but I still can't get finance anywhere. I know there are money lenders out there which I would consider at this stage but I can't find any details about them online.


----------



## Blossy (10 Sep 2008)

www.*provident*personalcredit.ie 

They will give u a loan, but you pay back at an unmerciful rate, that and they collect at your door everyweek? Maybe it will help you now, i personally wouldnt go there, but if your stuck.
Why not opena credit union account? if you set up a standing order everyweek, they will help out and can at times be alot more approacheble than the banks. 
Best of luck.


----------



## jhegarty (10 Sep 2008)

At a typical 150.3% APR I suggest you don't use them unless the loan is for life saving surgery....


----------



## mcqsue (10 Sep 2008)

Thanks for the info guys. They seem to only lend up to €1000 anyway so if anyone has any more suggestions please share!!


----------



## Klesser (10 Sep 2008)

Would your local Credit union be an option?  They gave my brother a loan of 3000 but he did have to put in i think 450 as savings first.


----------



## Blossy (10 Sep 2008)

i cant see how u gonna get that much cash before the weekend, i know plenty that deal with provident but its people that have been dealing with them for years....(the celtic tiger didnt hit everyone) and i know they know these guys personally so prob why they give out more to them!! 

hope what ever u need the money for isnt life threatening!!


----------



## soy (11 Sep 2008)

Blossy said:


> i know plenty that deal with provident but its people that have been dealing with them for years....



The probale reason that they are dealing with them for years, is becase they cannot clear the original debt due to rates of 150%.

Perhaps you could sell something to raise some money for the credit union option?


----------



## superdrog (17 Sep 2008)

Provident , Im reliably informed , charge €5 per week for 26 weeks for every €100 borrowed. My calculation works that out at a whopping 183%APR ! Stay clear if at all possible.


----------



## Smashbox (24 Sep 2008)

I'd avoid them at all costs!

Have you tried Tesco Finance? I hear they give out to pretty poor credit people, and have a great APR.

Worth a try maybe?


----------

